# Office Hours: Terry Johnson on Reformed Worship



## R. Scott Clark (Sep 22, 2010)

Greetings Office Hours listeners,

Office Hours talks with Terry Johnson, pastor of Independent Presbyterian Church in Savannah, Georgia, about Reformed worship.

To listen to this special episode, visit:
http://www.netfilehost.com/wscal/OfficeHours/09.22.10terryjohnson.mp3

Order Terry Johnson's books through The Bookstore at wscal.edu/bookstore:
The Bookstore at WSC: Search results for terry

Listen to previous Office Hours episodes at:
Westminster Audio | Office Hours - Get to know WSC faculty

Subscribe to Office Hours in iTunes by searching for "Office Hours."

You may contact Office Hours by:
Calling us at 760 480 8477. Leave a message and we may use it in future broadcast.
Emailing us at [email protected]
Following us on Twitter and Facebook

If you're encouraged by Office Hours, please leave a rating on iTunes so others can find it.

Thanks for listening!

Jac Stofberg (Candidate, M.Div)
Orthodox Presbyterian Church (Escondido)
Assistant to the Director: New Media Initiative
Westminster Seminary California


----------



## ericfromcowtown (Sep 22, 2010)

Isn't "independent presbyterian" an oxymoron?


----------



## Zenas (Sep 22, 2010)

There's another church of the same name in my city.


----------



## sastark (Sep 22, 2010)

That was a great interview! I really appreciated Pastor Johnson's critique of modern worship in America: "What exactly is the nature of the service in which the Christian community is gathering if there's no prayer...if you're not going to pray and not going to have any Scripture as a part of the service, it just doesn't make any sense."


----------



## jfschultz (Sep 23, 2010)

Zenas said:


> There's another church of the same name in my city.


 
They were the "oxymoron" on Walnut Grove. But a few years ago, saw the light and became PCA but did not change their name.


----------

